# error code 193



## digger711 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi 
Does anyone know what error code 193 is ,when trying to install age of empires 3 on my daughters laptop running xp 32bit.

Cheers:4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello
try to copy the CD/DVD content to the hard disk and try the installation from there


----------



## digger711 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply ,but i have tried that comes up with same error message.
It does however install ok on my other daughters laptop who is running the same system.it appears to me to be a missing link or something ,but i dont know how to correct it 

Cheers


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok try this :

go to c:\program files

now you need to show hidden files, to do that :

while you are in the program files folder or any folder press tools -> folder options -> view
now choose "Show hidden files and folders"
click apply
in the Program files folder there is a folder called "InstallShield Installation Information" it's hidden now it should show up (a bit transparent)
now delete this folder and try the installation again


----------



## digger711 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing seems to be working sorry


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

is this the first time you are installing the game on the laptop?
or did you once install it and remove it?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi digger711.

Does the error provide any more information than "193"?

All I was able to find after a quick search was an error "1935", however, this was related to a beta version for the demo.


----------

